

Insights from 11 months of working at Google - BlackJack
http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/10-insights-from-11-months-of-working-at-google/

======
sangupta
Personally I feel #7 and #6 are far important than #1. Mileage may vary with
the human model!

------
rachelbythebay
(2008). This matters, a lot.

